# No me tomes por tonto



## Cracker Jack

Hola. Tinc una pregunta sobre la traducció de la frase ''No me tomes por tonto.''  No sé si la traducció hauria de ser literal, o sigui és correcte dir:

- No em prenguis per xxxx.

Ara vé el segon problema.  Sé que no existeix la paraula tonto, ni tonteria en català.  Tonteria és un castellanisme que fan molts catalans.  La seva traducció és bestiesa, ximpleria o bajanada.

Doncs, com seria la traducció?  La meva temptativa:

- No em prenguis per bèstia/ximple/neci.

Existeix una expressió fixa?  Moltes gràcies.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Ximple* molt millor que no pas _bèstia_ o _neci_, diria jo. _Bèstia_ vol dir una altra cosa i _neci_, tot i que es troba en la línia de _ximple_, es fa servir molt poquet.

Pel que fa a "no em prenguis per", diria que és perfecte català. Però et dic que diria... Altrament sempre tens la solució de "No et pensis que sóc ximple", per exemple.

Espero haver-te ajudat, CJ.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

I _no m'aixequis la camisa, _que et sembla?


----------



## Dixie!

No em prenguis per ximple.


----------



## Elessar

*No em prengues per fava
No em prengues per babau
*
serien les respostes adequades, almenys, en un context valencià

També podries traduir-ho com una pregunta retòrica: *Què et penses, que estic fava?* Potser seria més natural, però per descomptat, depén del context... de si per exemple l'altre està intentant sorprendre'l, o estafar-lo, afalagar-lo...

També hi ha la paraula *beneit*, jo no l'utilitze mai, però sembla que a Balears es diu molt


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies TPS, RIU, Dixie i Elessar.  RIU, realment es diu _no m'aixequis la camisa? _No ho he sentit mai.


----------



## Rintoul

També "no em prenguis el número", tot i que possiblement estigui en desús entre la gent jove


----------



## RIU

Cracker Jack said:


> RIU, realment es diu _no m'aixequis la camisa? _No ho he sentit mai.


 
Doncs si, és més vell que Rupit...


----------



## tamen

RIU said:


> Doncs si, és més vell que Rupit...



I més vell que l'anar a peu, Sr. Riu, ja ho crec!

Però jo diria que "aixecar la camisa" no és ben bé "prendre algú per ximple o beneit", sinó "entabanar-lo, enganyar-lo" o, si ho voleu en castellà, "tomar el pelo" ("prendre el pèl" no deixa de ser la traducció literal d'una expressió castellana que durant molt de temps es considerava, en castellà!, una vulgaritat, cosa de gent ordinària.

Com a expressió que potser serviria, què tal "No et pensis que em mamo el dit"?

Records a tothom, que fa dies i dies que no apareixia per aquí.


----------



## RIU

Tamen, bentrobat un altre cop.

És molt diferent que jo prengui algú per beneit: _en tal és un beneit_, ja es veu que la camisa no hi entra per enlloc. Ara: si jo dic a algu a la cara -com és el cas- _no em prenguis per beneit_, i entra de maravella: _no m'aixequis la camisa_, o com tu has dit: _no et pensis que em mamo el dit_, o _quin dit vols que em llepi_?, o _demà m'afaitaràs_ o qualsevol altra de les que han dit la colla.

Nota: hi ha seriosos dubtes si és més vell Rupit que anar a peu.


----------

